

Coursekit's new visual identity - hhorsley
http://blog.coursekit.com/post/8645806770/our-new-visual-identity
Check out our new logo.<p>Incredible work by Ed Nacional. Joe does a fantastic walk-through of the design in a post on the Coursekit blog.
======
hhorsley
Check it out!

------
Hrothgar15
Sharp.

